# Solved: Microsoft to end Windows 7 beta download on February 10



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"InformationWeek's Paul McDougall is reporting that on February 10, 2009, Microsoft will pull the plug on its Windows 7 beta download..."
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/41177/144/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Only one day left!


----------

